# If you own property in thailand - can you stay forever?



## TSR78 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was thinking of buying a Condo there... If someone owns property, can they live there forever? 

I work online from home for myself as a coder/web designer. Do they have decent internet access there?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Property ownership has no relationship with visa status -so the answer is "No"

You would be subject to the Visa same criteria as anyone else from USA.


----------

